# Tire size and 'ruggedness' for Revolt and Anyroad



## sgtrobo (Aug 26, 2014)

Looking for a comparable bike to the Salsa Fargo or Specialized AWOL, was wondering if either of these bikes fit the bill. 

I saw that the Revolt can fit 50c tires, which leads me to think it is designed to be a "dropbar rigid mountain bike" in a vein similar to the AWOL/Fargo, but what about the Anyroad?

also, I cannot tell if either of these bikes have mounting points for racks or fenders or whatnot?

any help greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

The Revolt has rear rack mounts. They can be seen in this pic: 










You can also see front fender mounts. It looks like there are fender mounts in back, too.


----------

